
Citizen: Now Operating in San Francisco - waits
https://medium.com/@CrimeNoMore/citizen-now-operating-in-san-francisco-154c7ebc9bc6
======
angersock
> _To be clear, Citizen does not allow users to interfere with active crime
> scenes or disrupt law enforcement. Both are clearly forbidden in our Terms
> of Service, and we’ve been encouraged by the responsible engagement of our
> New York user base._

Yeah, okay.

------
bronz
the parallels between this and the social credit system in china are
interesting. their system is accompanied by new and powerful surveillance
technology that uses facial recognition to pick out criminals from crowded
settings. it is interesting to see two totally different societies come to
similar ends through implementations that they find acceptable.

a tool like this will probably end up with a much higher rate of criminals and
victims having their faces and other information posted and viewed online,
like on reddit.

